# PR Eligibility (Stuck at ACS Skill Assessment)



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

HI,

I am a recent graduate (Master of Information Technology - 2years) from Au. I have done BCA (Bachelor in computer application) from when I was in India and also I have recently started working as a Software Engineer (my First and only Job). 

My question is I am not certain about my eligibility to apply for EOI. 

My age is below 25
I have scored 7+ in each band of IELTS (preparing to get 8+)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

Couldn't find the edit button

Questions:
1. Am I eligible to apply for skill assessment through ACS for both Bachelors and Masters?
2. Will I be eligible to apply for PR when I get 8+ in IELTS?

Thanks


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sanjeevneo said:


> Couldn't find the edit button
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Am I eligible to apply for skill assessment through ACS for both Bachelors and Masters?
> ...


 yes, you are eligible. 

1. If you do your assessment for Bachelor or Masters, the points you get is 15. Better to apply using your Masters Degree ( Correct me guys if I am wrong here ), Oz coz you dont need to again assess your overseas qualification. Also, you can claim professional exp. of 5 points too, for a year.

2. You need 60 points to lodge your application, however, for Softwate guys cut off is 70 due to large number of apppication, so here is your break to lodge your application

Age - 25------- ------------ ---hence 30 points
Qualification, MTech------ ----hence 15 points
IELTS over 8 or PTE over 79-----hence 20 points, Go for PTE, its easier and reliable score

So, total : 65 points ( You will have to wait for 2-3 months or you may never ever get an invite at this low score :fingerscrossed

Now, if you have one year Prof. experience, then you get 5 points.

So, totally 70 points you get at max. Maybe 2-3 for invite.

Solution : As you are in a job in Oz, and two years post visa, work for a year and then apply, as you get 5 points for local exp. if you can't claim Professional year 

Now, first thing you got to do is give PTE


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Sandesh,

Just to be clear I am 24. 
Also. I was under the impression that I'd have to do skill assessments for both masters and bachelors. is it not the case? and wouldn't I get another 5 points for 2 years full-time austarlian qualification? 
I do have NAATI lined up. 

Thanks for the suggestion about PTE. I'll give it a read. its a bit different than IELTS I believe.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> Thanks for the reply Sandesh,
> 
> Just to be clear I am 24.
> Also. I was under the impression that I'd have to do skill assessments for both masters and bachelors. is it not the case? and wouldn't I get another 5 points for 2 years full-time austarlian qualification?
> ...


You will get 5 points for Australian study too. You will have to send both the degrees to ACS. Some Australian qualifications do not need any experience to get assessment. Some need professional year. Indian BCAs usually need 2 years releavnt experience.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Just a heads up,

Your cant claim points for Professional year as completing Masters does not fall under professional course.

But you can claim points under these areas for your Masters.

1) Aus Study requirements - 5 Points
2) If you have studied in regional area - another 5 points

Professional year is something where the course are quite different from Master and not all courses are accepted by DIBP. One such course is provided ACS itself.

The following Professional Year Programs are recognised by the Australian Government:

Accounting

CPA Australia Skilled Migration Internship Program: Accounting (SMIPA)
Chartered Accountants Australi and New Zealand Skilled Migration Internship Program: Accounting
Institute of Public Accountants (IPA) Skilled Migration Internship Program: Accounting
Computer science

The Australian Computer Society Professional Year Program
Engineering

Engineers Australia Professional Year Program

Here is the link

The benefits of an Australian Professional Year Program | Study in Australia. Study Abroad with Studies in Australia


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

@ozpunjabi : so when I send in my degree documents I d have to send both of the degrees? and BCA will not be valid as I have not got 2 years experience. is that correct?

points for a degree assessed is 15 <- confused as I have done BCA and have no experience.
and another 5 if it's an Oz one. 

So I'll only get 5 points? after degree assessment? 

@hari_it_ram : Do I still need to do PYP if I got a year worth of relevant oz experience?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

sanjeevneo said:


> @ozpunjabi : so when I send in my degree documents I d have to send both of the degrees? and BCA will not be valid as I have not got 2 years experience. is that correct?
> 
> points for a degree assessed is 15 <- confused as I have done BCA and have no experience.
> and another 5 if it's an Oz one.
> ...


As per my understanding PYP is completely different. Year of OZ exp will not fetch you extra point in PYP. Why shd they ? They already giving points for work exp in Aus isin it ? Your cse is pretty simple.

Here is my plan.

Age 25 - 30 ( Wait till you turn 25 as you get max points for Age and work will also reach a year )
Master - 15
Study in Aus - 5
PTE/ILS - 10

1 Work exp in Aus might not fetch you 5 point as ACS will deducted inital 2 years, so you might need 3 years to claim 5 points. [ Please confirm with seniors as well]

If you had Master in regional area add

Extra - 5 

If your applying for SS to get quick PR

Extra - 5

I feel NAATI is bit extra effort from your end to get more points. Ofcourse, if its your goal or dream rather than points. Then no issues.

Just relax for time being and gain more work exp, ofcourse enjoy your time.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

sanjeevneo said:


> @ozpunjabi : so when I send in my degree documents I d have to send both of the degrees? and BCA will not be valid as I have not got 2 years experience. is that correct?
> 
> points for a degree assessed is 15 <- confused as I have done BCA and have no experience.
> and another 5 if it's an Oz one.
> ...


Check the statement of criteria on ACS website. Degree will be valid even if you dont have experience but may result in negative assessment outcome for nominated occupation. Some Australian degrees are assessed directly without the need of experience.


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

I see. 
Thanks for all your inputs. 

So, If I got this right, I will *NOT* get points for my experience unless it is of 3 years based on my background. 
What if I do Professional year on top of my employment. I seriously can't wait for another 3 years. will that give me 5 points if the experience doesn't? 


_"
You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely
related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
- 1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree, or
- Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.
"_


this is what's on the ACS Document. 
does it mean that I will *only* get 15 points if I have one-year relevant post study experience?

@ozpunjabi : What do you mean by negative assessment. is it because of my bachelor's. can't I just assess my masters and get 15+5 for oz study.

@hari : what is SS for PR. how does it contribute to giving me 5 more points. 

Thanks, all.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sanjeevneo said:


> I see.
> Thanks for all your inputs.
> 
> So, If I got this right, I will *NOT* get points for my experience unless it is of 3 years based on my background.
> ...


Regarding ACS Query, there are many threads on this forum. They will help you out with the dilemma. You could get a better picture there, about your Prof. exp. or if 2 years will be deducted or if M tech or BCA is valid. I wish I could post the link, but as I from Mech I cannot guide you to the latest and updated thread:fingerscrossed: 

These could be the best one anyway

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8018-acs-processing-timelines-2015-a-133.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a-43.html


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I will give it a read. 

as far I can see it is recommended that I apply sooner than later.


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi I have a quick question, I have already done skill assessment from ACS and now have completed my professional year program from ACS, do i have to do skill assessment again for adding PY program in this same occupation

Thanks
Mahesh Tiwari


----------



## sanjeevneo (Jun 18, 2016)

maheshtiwari said:


> Hi I have a quick question, I have already done skill assessment from ACS and now have completed my professional year program from ACS, do i have to do skill assessment again for adding PY program in this same occupation
> 
> Thanks
> Mahesh Tiwari




As far as I know. Yes. Unfortunately.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maheshtiwari said:


> Hi I have a quick question, I have already done skill assessment from ACS and now have completed my professional year program from ACS, do i have to do skill assessment again for adding PY program in this same occupation
> 
> Thanks
> Mahesh Tiwari


May not be required 
Drop an email to ACS and ask for clarification , giving details of your last assessment done
They are very quick in responding 

Cheers


----------

